# Default Folder, plus de raccourci vers les serveurs



## ccciolll (29 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suis ici sur un mac Intel avec Leopard.

J'ai Default Folder d'installé (habitué à cette extension depuis classic !).

Aujourd'hui, à sa demande, j'ai fait la màj en 4.5

Et je constate maintenant un dysfonctionnement qui à priori est nouveau.

Normalement, quand je suis dans une fenêtre de dialogue (exemple, dans Xpress, importer dans un bloc image) et que je sors de ladite fenêtre de dialogue pour survoler les fenêtres du finder, elles passent en grisé, me permettant d'y accéder directement dans la fenêtre de dialogue sans avoir à naviguer des heures.
Mais là, le « grisage » (donc la prise en compte) des fenêtre ne fonctionne plus que sur les fenêtres en local. Les fenêtres de dossiers sur les serveurs, il passe au-dessus comme si de rien, et donc plus moyen d'y accéder (ou alors, si je clique, il retourne dans le finder, aucun intérêt).

J'ai envoyé un rapport de bug au développeur, mais avec mon anglais de cuisine

Y-a-t'il d'autres utilisateurs de DF ici et constatent-t'ils le même souci.


----------



## ccciolll (2 Novembre 2012)

Les développeurs m'ont répondu et on en est pour l'instant à : j'ai installé le 4.4.12 et ça refonctionne.
S'il y a une suite, je vous dirais.


Certes, très cher, mais pas ici, les utilitaires système, c'est dans Mac OS X pour ceux signés "Apple", et dans son sous-forum "Customisation" pour ceux de tierce partie. On déménage.


----------



## ccciolll (19 Novembre 2012)

Ce matin, sans avoir modifié les choses et toujours en 4.4.12; le problème est réapparu.

Donc il ne serait pas dû à DF mais à un dysfonctionnement de mon système.

Peste !

J'ai renvoyé un message aux développeurs et de mon côté je tenterai
s probablement un redémarrage ce midi.

J'avais posté où ?


----------

